# Help, Need a Website designed!!!!



## tasman (Jan 31, 2009)

I need to set up a website for my photography business. Anyone in the Edmonton area that knows how to design a website with flash? Not looking for anything complex, just plain and simple to show off some of my work. 

Message me and let me know. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tasman (Feb 2, 2009)

Nobody?

Or even if I could get someone to do a Flash Picture Gallery, something simple? 

I just dont know how to use Flash to create one.


----------



## Karen_esmerelda (Feb 2, 2009)

I used printroom.com

They are pretty easy to use. its all step by step. If I can use it anybody can. I think you can see mine if you check out my profile.


----------

